# .NET API Dokumentation Download



## lolcore (20. Sep 2021)

Hi,
weiß jemand wo man die .NET API Referenz runterladen kann?


----------



## kneitzel (20. Sep 2021)

Beim Visual Studio den Help Viewer installieren. Dann kannst Du einiges an Doku herunter laden um dies dann im Help Viewer zu betrachten.








						Installieren der Offlinehilfe - Visual Studio (Windows)
					

Erfahren Sie, wie Sie Microsoft Help Viewer installieren, um offline Hilfe zu lesen. Mehrere Produkte, z. B. Visual Studio und SQL Server, verwenden Hilfeanzeige, um Hilfeinhalte bereitzustellen.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## lolcore (21. Sep 2021)

gut, sowas habe ich gesucht.
danke.
👍


----------



## lolcore (27. Sep 2021)

hm.
ich habe jetzt mehrere bücher runtergeladen. wenn ich jetzt z.b. nach "Socket" suche, liefert er mir auf der ergebnisseite immer nur was er im ersten buch gefunden hat . Z.B. codeschnipzel aus dem buch ".NET Framework 4.6 und 4.5" (welches in der inhaltsseite an erster stelle steht). aber die ganzen sachen z.b aus dem buch ".NET API Reference" listet er nicht bei den ergebissen auf (nicht einmal die Klasse "Socket")
klar was ich meine? soll ich sonst nen screenshot hochladen?

###

P.S.  Man kann den Help Viewer auch ohne das Visual Studio nutzen:

Ziel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Help Viewer\v2.3\HlpViewer.exe" /catalogName VisualStudio15 


> /catalogName gibt den Namen des Inhaltskatalogs an. Für Visual Studio 2017 und Visual Studio 2019 ist dies VisualStudio15.


----------



## lolcore (28. Sep 2021)

Hab mal 2 Screenshots gemacht, falls nicht so klar ist was ich meine. (er soll halt auch in den anderen büchern suchen)


----------



## lolcore (28. Sep 2021)

ich sehe grad dass dort unten eine fehlermeldung zu sehen ist. glaube die hat damit aber nichts zu tun.
[edit]hm jo, die fehlermeldung ist weg - ich war wohl nicht im internet. ### zurück zum eigentlichen problem: >die suche ... plz help[/edit]


----------



## lolcore (28. Sep 2021)

eigenartig- wenn ich z.B. nach "getOwnPropertyDescriptor" (eine function aus JavaScript) suche, sucht er auch in dem Javascript buch was ich runtergeladen habe.
ansonsten ist mir unten noch der reiter "Suchen" aufgefallen. mit dem findet er z.B. auch die Socket-Klasse wenn ich nach "Socket" suche.
das reicht mir schon - das ganze konzept der suche ist mir aber nicht klar.


----------



## kneitzel (28. Sep 2021)

Was für Treffer erwartest du denn zu Socket in den anderen Bereichen? Ich halte es für möglich, dass da nichts Relevantes zu finden ist.


----------



## lolcore (28. Sep 2021)

war gestern etwas voreilig, hab den reiter "Suchen" völlig übersehen. bin zufrieden jetzt. habe halt über den reiter "Inhalt" gesucht wo  z.B. die klassen-übersicht zu "Socket" nicht gefunden wurde. über den reiter "Suchen" ist aber alles gut.


----------

